# صلاه الشهيده مارينا التي غلبت الشيطان



## mera22 (24 يونيو 2009)

صلاة الشهيـــــــــــدة مارينــــــــا
______________________

+ اللهم أنك أنت رفعت السموات وبسطت الارض اسمع منى طلبتى .

+ اسألك يا رب من اجل كل خاطئ يسألك بإسمى هو فى توبة عن كل خطاياه امح كل ذنوبه 
+ كل من أوقد (انار) هيكلى اعطه ما يسالة منك 

+ كل من حضر فى مجلس قضاء مفزع ويذكر اسمى بامانه صحيحة - فليغلب يارب اعداءه 

+ كل من بنى هيكلا ًعلى اسمى او كتب قصة شهادتى اعطه يارب ما يفرح به قلبه

+ وكل من به مرض من الامراض وسألك منه الشفاء باسمى ان كنت تشاء حياته امنحه يارب الصحة سريعاً من جميع اعلاله و اسقامه الجسدانية والنفسية .

+ كل من حضر بيعتى او سمع قصة شهادتى تحنن عليه يارب بغفران خطاياه .

+ كل من وقع فى امر صعب او فى حكومة مرعبة وطلب اليك طلبة قوية باسمى يارب انصرة على اعداءه .

+ كل من سألك يارب وهو فى طريق مخيف أو برية او بحر اعنه ورده سالماً الى مسكنه .



+ كل من عمل تذكارى اذكره يارب فى يوم وقوفه بين يديك ولا توقفه فى دينونة .


+ كل من يجتمعون فى يوم تذكارى من الكهنة والاراخنة والشعب والمؤمنين باسمك فى هيكلك المقدس ويذكرون اسم عبدتك نيحهم يارب مع هؤلاء القديسين .




______________________


آميـــــــ+ـــــــن
أذكرينى أيتها الشهيدة العظيمة
عروس المسيح 
أمام عرش المخلص


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا عاى الصلاة

الجميلة 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## VENA* (24 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا ميرا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الصلاه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mera22 (31 يناير 2010)

ميرسي كتير علي مروركم الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## tawfik jesus (1 فبراير 2010)

امين شكرا على الصلاة


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 فبراير 2010)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة 
بركة مارينا لتكن معكي​


----------



## mera22 (2 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي كتير علي مروركم الرب معكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*

آمين
صلاه رائعه جدا جدا


شكرا ليكم


الرب معاكم

​*


----------

